# Replacement Books?



## TheReturning (Sep 27, 2017)

So, I'm on the ballot for reinstatement next week and It's highly likely I will get reinstated.

In 2009, my girlfriend at the time destroyed everything Freemason that I had. Digest, Cipher, VSL, hat, t-shirts, flag. 

If anyone knows, is it appropriate to request new copies of the Digest and Cipher, or are they one-time issue items?


----------



## LK600 (Sep 27, 2017)

I would assume that would be jurisdictional.  I'd wager you'd need to ask locally.  Best of luck.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 27, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> In 2009, my girlfriend at the time destroyed everything Freemason that I had. Digest, Cipher, VSL, hat, t-shirts, flag.


Just curious, since you brought it up why did your former girlfriend destroy all of your Freemason material?


----------



## LK600 (Sep 27, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just curious, since you brought it up why did your former girlfriend destroy all of your Freemason material?


I had a friend who's girlfriend waited till he went to work, then through everything he owned out in the yard cut up including clothes.  Sometimes it's best not to ask lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 27, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> So, I'm on the ballot for reinstatement next week and It's highly likely I will get reinstated.
> 
> In 2009, my girlfriend at the time destroyed everything Freemason that I had. Digest, Cipher, VSL, hat, t-shirts, flag.
> 
> If anyone knows, is it appropriate to request new copies of the Digest and Cipher, or are they one-time issue items?



Ouch! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 27, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> In 2009, my girlfriend at the time destroyed everything...



1st wife did the same to everything I owned back in 93.
I'm still surprised with the restraint I had back then, but I'm sure I would be out by now...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I had a friend who's girlfriend waited till he went to work, then through everything he owned out in the yard cut up including clothes. Sometimes it's best not to ask lol.





Thomas Stright said:


> 1st wife did the same to everything I owned back in 93.


Whew!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> If anyone knows, is it appropriate to request new copies of the Digest and Cipher, or are they one-time issue items?



Every jurisdiction I have learned about those might be issued once but they are available for purchase through the Secretary from the GL.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 12, 2017)

DOUG!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 20, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> So, I'm on the ballot for reinstatement next week and It's highly likely I will get reinstated.
> 
> In 2009, my girlfriend at the time destroyed everything Freemason that I had. Digest, Cipher, VSL, hat, t-shirts, flag.
> 
> If anyone knows, is it appropriate to request new copies of the Digest and Cipher, or are they one-time issue items?


Jurisdictional, but if you're not a mouth to ear state and you're ballot is clear, you have the right to ask the secretary to get you copies.

Not that it matters, but we have them stockpiled for whatever reason.


----------

